# [Commission] Star Wars Imperial Assault 28mm



## Sigur

Okay, here's a little in-between thing... (cue the theme!)




















Here we got the whole group all together. A bunch of Stormtroopers, Vader and five rebels (Soldier Guy, Joe Camel, Fem Solo, that old guy from lots of sci-fi shows, Not-Chewie Wookie, Twilek Yedi girl).

































































Hope you like them!  There's more to come!


----------



## Tawa

Stunning mate! :good:


----------



## Sigur

@Tawa: Thanks, mate! 



AT-ST walkers!







































Here's a size comparison shot:









Hope you like them!


----------



## Roganzar

That scout looks a little pissed his position was given away by those damn guard walkers.:grin:


----------



## Tawa

Great stuff (again)! :good:


----------



## Sigur

Thanks muchly, Sir!


----------



## Sigur

Back to Star Wars - Imperial Assault.  Here's the latest batch, all WIP:










IG-88 is finished, same as the Probes. The Royal Guard dudes in red maybe need some minor additional work, but are mostly done. Han Solo (ohmigawd, I'm painting Han Solo!!1) at least got the base colours in place and the skin and hair mostly done, Luke Skywalker (ERMERGERD, I PAINT LUKE SKYWALKER!!!!12) needs a bit more work.

The Scout Troopers with the heavy weapons are very WIP at this point. Lateron I'll add a champion of the Royal Guard, Two Nexu (of Episode 2 .. fame?) and three imperial officers. Hope you like the dudes so far.


----------



## Old Man78

Great stuff @Sigur truly great, in particular the storm troopers, top drawer all over


----------



## Roganzar

Yay!! IG-88.
I really like how all of it looks.


----------



## Tawa

Great stuff mate!


It still makes me chuckle that they modelled Scout Troopers manning a heavy weapon..... :laugh:


----------



## Sigur

Thanks very much for the comments. 
@Tawa: The guys, according to their unit cards, are called E-Web Engineers which makes them sound like they're basically tech support in scout armour fixing the gun rather than firing it.


----------



## Sigur

New WIP:










Han Solo is finished, same as Chewbacca (although he might need some more licks of paint), just a little bit of work on the white on the heavy weapons. Not sure why the Nexu don't look as nice in the picture as they do in real life. But they'll get better.


----------



## Tawa

They look pretty good to me :good:


----------



## Sigur

@Tawa: Thanks. 



Done!



















Hope you like them.


----------



## Sigur

...and the rest of the Imperial Assault photos (uploading then didn't work for a while, but I fixed it):


















Imperials: 









Nexu:









Rebels:









Royal Guard:










Hope you like them.


----------



## Iraqiel

Great work mate, you've done a good job with them!


----------



## Tawa

Wowzers :shok:


Hey, @Logaan! Check these out brofus!


----------



## Sigur

Thanks very much for the comments, guys.  

Got the last batch of Imperial Assault minis today, so expect another big update on this again soon!


----------



## Toawsty

Just discovered this post. I'm loving it! 
Good luck with your future work


----------



## Sigur

Toawsty said:


> Just discovered this post. I'm loving it!
> Good luck with your future work



Thanks very much.  Feel free to have a look at my other threads as well and of course my site at http://www.battlebrushstudios.com/


----------



## Toawsty

I will definitely give it a look!


----------



## Sigur

@Toawsty: Cool, cool. 

Here we go again. Another batch of Imperial Assault Figures. This time a whole lotta minis, yet again including some star power.

Here are four finished Sand People and WIP Boba Fett and R2D2:


----------



## Sigur

More WIPs!










Two rebel characters, (more or less finished), C3PO (fnished), two WIP heavy stormtroopers.


----------



## Sigur

So here's what's done so far (sans sand people):










The red-ringed Stormtrooper I just got back again from the customer so the new ones would fit with the old one and in case I'd forgotten what white and black look like.  Here we see a classic Star Wars scene of people firing laser guns at each other. Within seconds the Stormtroopers will be mown down without having caused any damage.


----------



## Battman

Hmm very nice, some very clean painting work you've got going on in this thread well done. Not sure if the models show your ability for painting but will continue to look here for your work.


----------



## Sigur

@Battman: Thanks for the comment! Well, they aren't up there with what us mini wargamers are used to in terms of quality.

Rebel Saboteurs:




















Here's what's on the plate next - rebel troopers!











Hope you like them!


----------



## Sigur

Update on the rebels as well as some Koopas:


----------



## Sigur

Here come the rebs!









Pew pew pew!









Trandoshan Hunters:









Against my expectations those Trandoshans turned out to be my favourite models out of this batch.

Hope you like them!  There's still one more to come: Boba Fett.


----------



## Sigur

Boooooooooba Fett! No other character in Fantasy films (or Sci-Fi if you will) did so little and gets so much reverence:






























Hope you like them.  Group pictures coming up!


----------



## Roganzar

Very good looking Fett.
Now, he just needs a Sarlac Pit and to actually have died. Because Sarlac, damnit.


----------



## Sigur

@Roganzar: Oh yes, I heard of that thing yesterday on a podcast. Seems like he isn't dead and will make an appearance in the new film because he's so popular. I also heard that him not dying in that pit was in some novel or comicbook before (because ...you know.). But then all these things have been declared non-canon now ...? If I was really involved I'd choose to be confused now. 

Well, there they are. 





































cheers.  C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Sigur

Okay, back to the far, far away long ago for a bit:










..and here are four Rodian Hired Guns showcasing the traditional dance of their people:










So six Stormtroopers, four Wookie Warriors and four Hired Guns. All WIP, of course.


----------



## Toawsty

Woah, these look cool already! :3
Where are the miniatures from tho?


----------



## Sigur

Thanks, Toawsty!  They're from FFG's Imperial Assault boardgame. Yes, the models are 28mm sized, the material is a bit weird, mold lines are a bit of a problem and have to be cut away rather than scraped or filed due to the bendy and soft material, but overall the minis are remarkably pretty for boardgame figures.


----------



## Sigur

Wookies and Stormtroopers are finished now:











...and the Rodian Hired Guns are well on their way too:


----------



## Sigur

...aaand done:










What do you think, Sirs?


----------



## Tawa

Corking stuff again mate


----------



## Sigur

@Tawa: Thanks, Sir! 






































Right, that's that. Red rings around the base indicate Elites.  Tomorrow I'll meet with the client, he gets his minis and gives me a bunch of new ones to paint.


----------



## Sigur

...aaaaaaand we're back to Star Wars with the Return to Hoth set and some more additions. 










It's a bit of a short-term thing. I got those models yesterday, along with the info that the client's campaign will continue on Friday by which time it would be nice for him to have as many minis finished and delivered as possible.

No pressure, he doesn't NEED any done, but it would be nice if there was something finished. 

A note on the WIP picture: It's remarkable how this looks like it took maybe two hours to do whilst I spent multiples of that amount on these models alone.  It's also rather straining hours as all I saw was white for most of the day so far. With a tiny little bit of light grey here and there.


----------



## Sigur

Hullo, here's something finished again for once. General Sorin and the universally beloved HK droids:










Unfortunately I made a booboo on the photos of finished Wampas (the snow trolls  ), Leia and Echo Base Rebel Troops - I was under severe time pressure on those and didn't check the photos after I'd shot them. Let's say they didn't turn out too great. Very annoying. I'll try to salvage what's possible and post them then.

On a more positive note, the client sent me a few pictures of their campaign game last Friday. All minis have been painted by yours truly, except for those consoles and containers in the one picture.


















































































Hope you like them.


----------



## Sigur

Oh, I almost forgot this one. It's creepy-as-heck 'loyal medic' droid MHD-19:










Hope you like him.


----------



## Sigur

Heyhey, here's pictures of the finished batch:



















I'm afraid that's the last update for a while. Hope you like them minis and I hope that it's not all too long until I can post in here again. I really dig those Imperial Assault figures.


----------

